# Mantis Pictures



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

How do you get pictures of mantises to show up near your name near the forums.

Got nothin better to do.

And make the answer in "for dummies" format.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 20, 2005)

> How do you get pictures of mantises to show up near your name near the forums.Got nothin better to do.
> 
> And make the answer in "for dummies" format.


Never mind, I found out on another thread.

I should try to stop posting so much.


----------

